

Licences could kill MPEG-4 (2002) - ZeroGravitas
http://news.cnet.com/Real-Licenses-could-kill-MPEG-4/2100-1023_3-892219.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I thought this historical document was appropriate to recent news. Key quotes:

" _The licensing structure is putting the technology on a path to become
irrelevant in the PC industry_ " -- RealMedia CEO

and

" _Apple immediately rejected the proposed licensing terms, leaving the future
of its QuickTime multimedia technology in limbo._ "

The article it links to is interesting too,

 _Apple spurns proposed MPEG-4 licenses_ :

<http://news.cnet.com/2100-1023-835740.html>

Of course with the benefit of hindsight we can see how well MPEG-4 part 2 did
in the web streaming market. I think it's fair to summarize it as "killed
stone dead by VP6".

